# Bau einer Homepage

## SkaaliaN

Hallo,

kennt von euch evtl. jmd. ein gutes Programm zur Erstellung von Homepages!?

Gruß

Scup

----------

## franzf

```
emerge quanta
```

oder die ganze webdev-suite:

```
emerge kdewebdev
```

Ich bin mir sicher dass jetzt gleich viiele Antworten kommen wie

vim, emacs...

^^

Aber unter kde ist halt Quanta mal das beste  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

in aufsteigender Komplexität des UI: nano, vim, nvu

alle zu finden unter /usr/portage/app-editors

@franzf: logisch   :Wink: 

----------

## smg

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> in aufsteigender Komplexität des UI: nano, vim, nvu
> 
> alle zu finden unter /usr/portage/app-editors
> 
> @franzf: logisch  

 

Jup. Vim und selfhtml.net.

Bye.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!

Gruß

Scup

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Wenn ich größere Projekte erstelle, zB eben eine Webseite, verwende ich stets Bluefish. Ist m.M.n. genauso gut wie Quanta, und viel schlanker.

Man braucht dazu wenigstens keine KDE-Base o.ä.

Sorry, aber vim und ähnliche Editoren halte ich für den Bau einer Homepage für Unsinn und nicht empfehlenswert. Ich persönlich kann damit nicht besonders bequem arbeiten, wenn ich mehrere Seiten gleichzeitig geöffnet haben will. 

Ich persönlich benutze gvim, wenn ich schnell mal was editieren will, oder für Assembler.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Gentoo Reptile wrote:*   

> Sorry, aber vim und ähnliche Editoren halte ich für den Bau einer Homepage für Unsinn und nicht empfehlenswert. Ich persönlich kann damit nicht besonders bequem arbeiten, wenn ich mehrere Seiten gleichzeitig geöffnet haben will.

 

Kommt darauf an. Ein komplettes CMS/Webportal o.ä. würde ich damit auch nicht machen aber für kleinere Geschichten ist das durchaus brauchbar.

Und zum Thema 'mehrere Seiten gleichzeitig auf' ist die Empfehlung screen; 2 Tastendrücke und ich springe zur nächsten Seite; schnell, sauber, funktional.

----------

## dakjo

@Think4UrS11 ...... und furtbar l33t  :Very Happy: 

----------

## l3u

Optional auch kwrite und http://de.selfhtml.org/

----------

## think4urs11

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> @Think4UrS11 ...... und furtbar l33t 

 

nö, praktisch

ich bin Admin, noch Fragen?   :Wink: 

----------

## b3cks

Für die Leute, die unter verschiedenen Betriebssystem Programmieren, vor allem Webdevelopment, und einen einheitlichen Editor nutzen möchten, kann ich jEdit empfehlen. Bietet von vornherein viele Funktionen und Syntax-Highlighting für diverse Sprachen. Weiterhin gibt es dutzende Plugins, vor allem für Datei/Projekt-Management. Das einzige, was ich vermisse, ist ein stabiles SVN/FTP Plugin und noch AutoCompletion für einige Sprachen.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *smg wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   in aufsteigender Komplexität des UI: nano, vim, nvu
> 
> alle zu finden unter /usr/portage/app-editors
> 
> @franzf: logisch   
> ...

 

me too. das wollte ich auch sagen

----------

## musv

Ich bau grad an 'ner Webseite. Und den einzigen Editor, den ich wirklich uneingeschränkt aus eigener Erfahrung empfehlen kann, ist Dreamweaver unter Windoof.

Leider gibt's kein ordentliches / brauchbares Linux-Äquivalent dafür (was nicht auf KDE basiert. Die KDE-Sachen kenn ich nicht, da ich kein KDE benutze). 

Bei sämtlichen oben aufgelisteten Beispielen fehlt die Auto-Completition. Die spart sehr viel Zeit und hilft außerdem, wenn man nicht jeden Befehl und jedes Befehlsformat auswendig kennt. 

NVU hat ganz gute Ansätze. Leider fällt der in Punkto Brauchbarkeit auch durch, weil man damit keine PHP-Seiten editieren kann. 

Aber das Thema hatten wir schon 'n paar Mal.

----------

## smg

 *musv wrote:*   

> Ich bau grad an 'ner Webseite. Und den einzigen Editor, den ich wirklich uneingeschränkt aus eigener Erfahrung empfehlen kann, ist Dreamweaver unter Windoof.
> 
> Leider gibt's kein ordentliches / brauchbares Linux-Äquivalent dafür (was nicht auf KDE basiert. Die KDE-Sachen kenn ich nicht, da ich kein KDE benutze). 
> 
> Bei sämtlichen oben aufgelisteten Beispielen fehlt die Auto-Completition. Die spart sehr viel Zeit und hilft außerdem, wenn man nicht jeden Befehl und jedes Befehlsformat auswendig kennt. 
> ...

 

Dreamweaver? Hilfe!

Kann das Monster nun validen Code erzeugen?

Bye.

----------

## misterjack

dreamweaver verwendet kein professioneler homepage-coder  :Smile:  bei uns in der firma ist das prog verpönt

----------

## b3cks

 *smg wrote:*   

> Kann das Monster nun validen Code erzeugen?

 

Du hast die Ironie-Tags vergessen.  :Wink: 

95% aller WYSIWYG-Editoren und solche mit AutoCompletion-Funktion erzeugen keinen validen Code. Bei den meisten sieht die Formatierung eh mistig aus, von daher heißt es immer noch: selber coden und zwischendurch Code auf entsprechenden Seiten oder mit Tools prüfen lassen.

----------

## dakjo

@Think4UrS11 Das mit screen war auch anders gemeint, es ist das tool nummer zwei hier, direkt nach vim.

Für unsere Projekte verwenden wir hier allerdings Kate. Bei 250 Sourcedateien wirds mit dem Vim leicht unübersichtlich.

----------

## misterjack

@b3cks, full ack  :Smile: 

bin selber fetischist validen codes. kann deshalb die teile nicht ausstehen. mein favorit ist ebenfalls bluefish und webdeveloper  :Wink: 

und richtig homepages basteln lernt man eh nur, wenn man auf WYSIWYG-Editoren verzichtet. sonst ist man immer von den teilen abhängig  :Wink: 

----------

## smg

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *smg wrote:*   Kann das Monster nun validen Code erzeugen? 
> 
> Du hast die Ironie-Tags vergessen. 
> 
> 95% aller WYSIWYG-Editoren und solche mit AutoCompletion-Funktion erzeugen keinen validen Code. Bei den meisten sieht die Formatierung eh mistig aus, von daher heißt es immer noch: selber coden und zwischendurch Code auf entsprechenden Seiten oder mit Tools prüfen lassen.

 

Ebenfalls full ack.

Wollte damit sagen, dass Dreamweaver _Mist_ ist nur viele Webuser gucken garnicht in den Code rein ob er valid ist sondern freuen sich über ein "mega Design mit tollen Effekten" etc.

Bye.

----------

## Gibheer

Ich benutze fuer meine Arbeiten an Webseiten immer Scite, funzt unter Windows wie unter Linux und man kann die Optionen einfach mitnehmen, vom OS zu OS. Und selbst, wenn man mehrer Dateien brauch, ist kein Problem, da man sie einfach alle oeffnen kann, in einem Editor. Dazu kommt noch Syntax Highlighting fuer jede Menge sprachen, wodurch er auch fuer andere Bereiche einsetzbar ist.

Schaut ihn euch einfach mal an; emerge scite ;o)

----------

## TheCurse

Wer hat eigentlich behauptet, dass vim keine AutoCompletion hat? Strg-X und dann Strg-O wars glaub ich im edit mode (ab vim 7). vim rocks!

Bye,

TheCurse

----------

## smg

 *TheCurse wrote:*   

> Wer hat eigentlich behauptet, dass vim keine AutoCompletion hat? Strg-X und dann Strg-O wars glaub ich im edit mode (ab vim 7). vim rocks!
> 
> Bye,
> 
> TheCurse

 

Hehe, wer hat das behauptet? Vim hat ja eh schon ne autocompletion alias iab  :Smile: 

Bye.

----------

## Inte

Meine Güte. Das Thema hatten wir ja schon länger nicht mehr.  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-335880.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-422480.html

Die Links zu "Vim vs. Emacs" & "Funky design vs. W3C" lass ich mal weg.  :Laughing: 

----------

## smg

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Meine Güte. Das Thema hatten wir ja schon länger nicht mehr. 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-335880.html
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-422480.html
> ...

 

Hehe. Der alte Flamewar..  :Smile:  Ich klinke mich besser mal aus.

Viel Spass noch an diesem Thread.

P.S.: Why are we hiding from the police, daddy? Because we use vi(m) son, they use emacs!

----------

## lr

Hab für meine letzte Internetseite Eclipse benutzt. Gibt massig Plugins, die einem das Leben erleichtern.

lr

----------

## b3cks

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> bin selber fetischist validen codes. kann deshalb die teile nicht ausstehen. mein favorit ist ebenfalls bluefish und webdeveloper

 

FireBug, DOM Inspector und Error Console  :Wink: 

----------

## misterjack

guter tipp, hab ich mir gleich mal draufgehauen. weiß jemand, ob es ein äquavilentes linux-tool zu ColorPix gibt? läuft perfekt mittels wine und zeigt mir den RGB-Farbwert von dem pixel an, auf den gerade die maus zeigt.

----------

## think4urs11

nicht direkt für Linux aber für Firefox... ColorZilla

----------

## franzf

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> guter tipp, hab ich mir gleich mal draufgehauen. weiß jemand, ob es ein äquavilentes linux-tool zu ColorPix gibt? läuft perfekt mittels wine und zeigt mir den RGB-Farbwert von dem pixel an, auf den gerade die maus zeigt.

 

Naja, dafür nehm ich kcolorchooser  :Wink: 

Ist halt KDE, aber erfüllt genau diesen Zweck  :Smile: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Meine Güte. Das Thema hatten wir ja schon länger nicht mehr. 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-335880.html
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-422480.html
> ...

 

meeeeeinneee güüüüteeee *sing  :Razz: 

----------

## Anarcho

Aber das ganze ist schon ein interessantes Thema. Während ich ebenfalls mit vim arbeite hat meine Frau dazu weniger Ambitionen und würde gerne etwas die Dreamweaver verwenden. 

Leider gibt dazu im Linuxumfeld wirklich recht wenig und ich kenne auch nur nvu aber das ist noch nicht ausgereift genug.

----------

## Bloody_Viking

 *smg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jup. Vim und selfhtml.net. 
> 
> 

 

Ja!

 *inte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Meine Güte. Das Thema hatten wir ja schon länger nicht mehr. 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-335880.html
> ...

 

Ja.

 *anarcho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber das ganze ist schon ein interessantes Thema. Während ich ebenfalls mit vim arbeite hat meine Frau dazu weniger Ambitionen und würde gerne etwas die Dreamweaver verwenden.
> 
> Leider gibt dazu im Linuxumfeld wirklich recht wenig und ich kenne auch nur nvu aber das ist noch nicht ausgereift genug.
> ...

 

Leider ist Dreamweaver zwar funktional aber der Code ist grauslich!!

Grüße

----------

## _hephaistos_

bitte: jeder, der findet, dass vim und selfhtml super sind und dreamweaver zwar bequem aber das resultat scheisse -> please inform us!

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

 *Quote:*   

> bitte: jeder, der findet, dass vim und selfhtml super sind und dreamweaver zwar bequem aber das resultat scheisse -> please inform us!

 

Und wozu?

----------

## hoernerfranz

ok, mit vim/emacs... lässt sich was html angeht schon was machen, aber spätestens wenn man ein projekt mit viel php-code bearbeitet, hört der spass dann auf.

da gibts dann nicht mehr soviel auswahl, eigentlich nurnoch:

quanta

eclipse

zend studio

denn andere (nvu.. und btw. auch DW) haben keinen integrierten php-debugger.

quanta bietet sogar 2: gubed+xdebug.

eclipse ist sicher auch ok (debugger als plugin), aber ein dinosaurier, zend studio ist kein OSS.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Gentoo Reptile wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   bitte: jeder, der findet, dass vim und selfhtml super sind und dreamweaver zwar bequem aber das resultat scheisse -> please inform us! 
> 
> Und wozu?

 

genau das frag ich mich nämlich auch!

hab mal wieder die <ironie> tags vergessen!

----------

## l3u

 *Quote:*   

> denn andere (nvu.. und btw. auch DW) haben keinen integrierten php-debugger.

 

Naja, also mein Debugger ist mein lokaler Apache, der auch Warnungen ausgibt ...

----------

## hoernerfranz

 *Libby wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Naja, also mein Debugger ist mein lokaler Apache, der auch Warnungen ausgibt ...

 

nagut  :Very Happy: 

aber zeigt er auch variablenwerte an, lässt sie ändern, breakpoints setzen... ??

----------

## l3u

Also wenn ich nen Variablenwert haben will, schreib ich echo $variable irgendwo rein und wenn ich nen Breakpoint haben will, dann schreib ich da exit rein ... Ich laß mich aber auch gern eines Besseren belehren, wenn's da bessere Vorgehensweisen gibt ;-)

----------

## _hephaistos_

ich machs auch so wie libby! print_r() und echo sind deine freunde...

hab noch nie einen debugger gebraucht  :Wink: 

...wenn man von vorneherein vernünftig programmiert... ,-)

----------

## sidious

ich nehme bluefish ...

----------

## hoernerfranz

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> ich machs auch so wie libby! print_r() und echo sind deine freunde...
> 
> hab noch nie einen debugger gebraucht 

 

wohl eher, noch nie einen probiert, oder ?

meinst du die ganzen IDE's für c/c++/java etc. (kdevelop, eclipse...) haben nur deswegen sogute debugger-integration weils niemand braucht ?

ich bin jedenfalls heilfroh, dass ich die zeiten mit print und echo zum fehlersuchen hinter mir habe  :Very Happy: 

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...wenn man von vorneherein vernünftig programmiert... ,-)

 

da wärst du der erste, der nie fehler macht...

----------

## _hephaistos_

probiert schon, aber in php bin ich auf keinen vorteil gekommen...

java/c++/c verwend ich welche....

----------

## hoernerfranz

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> probiert schon, aber in php bin ich auf keinen vorteil gekommen...
> 
> java/c++/c verwend ich welche....

 

der vorteil bei php ist derselbe wie bei allen anderen sprachen auch:

wenn du einfach nen breakpoint setzen kannst und dann bei bedarf _alle_ variablenwerte ansehen/ändern kannst, findest du fehler einfach schneller als mit eingestreuten print() oder echo statements (bei denen sich oft herausstellt, dass die falschen drin waren, und wieder von vorn...).

----------

## _hephaistos_

danke für deine tipps  :Wink: 

sei mir net böse: ich hab 5 jahre intensiv php programmiert (irgendwo fangt jeder mal an...) - ich denke schon, dass ich ganz gut weiß, WIE ich (für mich) gut und richtig entwickle...   :Confused:  also - so effizient und schnell als möglich.

oder hatte ich diese zeit einfach nur glück?  :Wink: 

----------

## hoernerfranz

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> danke für deine tipps 
> 
> sei mir net böse

 

keine sorge  :Smile: 

trotzdem ist die programmentwicklung mit einer kompletten IDE incl. vollwertigem debugger für _fast_ alle 'normalos' einfacher und schneller als mit der altgedienten try&error methode (die einflicken von print() usw. nunmal ist).

ok, ich oute mich hiermit als 'normalo'  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Earthwings

 *hoernerfranz wrote:*   

>  *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   danke für deine tipps 
> 
> sei mir net böse 
> 
> keine sorge 
> ...

 

Und für alle Normalos: http://www.phpeclipse.de/

----------

## misterjack

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Also wenn ich nen Variablenwert haben will, schreib ich echo $variable irgendwo rein und wenn ich nen Breakpoint haben will, dann schreib ich da exit rein

 

Full ack  :Wink: 

----------

